# Zapp vs Zappa



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Inspired by a line from this song.

I like both to some extent. Hot Rats is great as well as some other cuts from Zappa albums of that period but he has released a lot of annoying music. Zapp, on the other hand, are much more consistently good even if they are a bit formulaic.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Argus said:


> Inspired by a line from this song.
> 
> I like both to some extent. Hot Rats is great as well as some other cuts from Zappa albums of that period but he has released a lot of annoying music. Zapp, on the other hand, are much more consistently good even if they are a bit formulaic.


Neither of them have the durability of Zippo.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Never heard any Zapp. But I love most of Zappa's music, even the "annoying" stuff!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Zappa. I was the first to vote in the poll.


----------

